# '89 635csi



## dantheman85x (Feb 17, 2009)

Don't want to be sleazy, but I just wanted to point you guys to the classifieds section to check out my '89 635. It needs some work, but maybe one of you will be into it.:thumbup:


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

cool thanks - there is an e24 section now in the 6-series section...go post over there too


----------

